# Ac/generator Question



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

Well we took the outback out for her maiden voyage and happy to report almost everything went as planned. Just one concern....The A/C did not seem to function properly. When plugged into our Coleman 5000 extended run generator the A/C would start to cool and then sort of "down shift" the fan would continue to blow but when the unit would attempt to "kick in" it wouldn't. Could it be a possible unit issue or is it power issue??? The Coleman should have enough juice, but any suggestion???? It was way too Hot "up North" this weekend for the A/C to not cooperate.
Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

How does the AC do on shore power not generator power? The 5000 should have the power but without more info on the generator I really can't say.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The 5000 watt generator should be able to handel the load. It could be how you have the Outback power cord connected to the generator. Is it pluged in direct or do you use an adapter? What is the output amp rating on the generator plug? If you use an adapter is it 10 AWG wire? kirk


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you for your suggestions. We are going back "up north" this weekend and will be taking her to a camp site w/ H2O and Elec. hook-ups. If all works well there than we will attack the generator hook-up. I will definitly check the plug/adapter to the generator. I think that may be the issue. I will report back on Monday...Fingers crossed for good news. sunny


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH Ok, so we took the TT to a camp ground w/water and electric, plugged the ol' outback in and all was well. Th 90 degree temps and humidity didn't bother us one bit action So the weekend was over and we drove her back to our land and plugged her into the generator, using all the same plgs/cords we used at the campsite and the same thing happened as before. Starts up blows cool air for 27 sec. stops and the fan just runs blowing non-cooled air in! Does anyone know the Amp level needed to run the Carrier Air V? I am guessing that is the issue. Thanks for any suggestions/help besides waiting for deer hunting to go back up north


----------

